# HOW LONG DOES IT TAKE



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

I think Ollie is starting to blow his coat, mats everyday. How long does it take on average before they are through it?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Feels like FOREVER while you are going through it! :laugh: i think when Kodi first blew his coat, it was a total of baout 3 months, but it increased slowly, then tapered off. The worst of it was about 6 weeks. He blew coat twice more (which is pretty common) but each time was easier and shorter than the last.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I feel your pain. Molly is blowing coat too!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

It is awful, I feel so bad getting the mats out and he is so good, just lets me work away. I don't remember going through this with our Beardie, but I must have. 3 months sounds like a looooong time. Awwwwww!!!!!!!!


----------

